# If your are an accountant? what kind of Fee am I looking at ?



## 2kids (8 Mar 2011)

Hi hope someone can help,

Hubby is self employed working on c45s, at present not working, but we would like to file our Income return for 2010. 

Just looking to see how much an accountant would charge ?

Prep of income and expenditure for year end 31 December 2010
Prep of income tax computation and income tax return form 11 for 2010
Vat 3 filling to december 2010
filling rct30s august to december 2010 and filing the RCT35
RCT offsets and refund.

All invoices set out on spread sheets and all Vat set out on spread sheets, so not having to waste time going through recipts etc.

Thanks
c


----------



## eamo_keating (9 Mar 2011)

Hi

I operate an accountancy practice in Dublin and would be able to assist. 

My rates would be hourly and naturally the overall fee would depend on the amount of time spent completing the return. 

It sounds like you have a good handle on the books and records and all information seems to be in order so I cannot imagine the number of hours needed being high. 

I can be contacted on 087 6562528 should you wish to discuss it further. 

Thanks
Eamonn


----------



## J.Ryan (10 Mar 2011)

Feel free to PM me for an estimate also, there are some additional issues I would like to clarify before committing to a fee level


----------



## mark1 (10 Mar 2011)

Hi, 
   Im kilkenny based,self employed and use Fantastic accountant, charge is €500.00 incl vat.


----------



## 2kids (10 Mar 2011)

Thank You all very much for your messages and pms, 
I have now got sorted with an accountant, Im so shocked at the difference in the quote i was given before posting on here, It was off the wall compared to the rates quoted here.

Thanks again to everyone
C


----------



## bluemac (10 Mar 2011)

how much did you gt quoted?  

I get charged about €1000 + VAT a  year for personal and small Buis Accounts..  I use the accountant for several calls and several meetings and feel it is good value.  any one in Louth who wants his name send me a PM


----------



## Dinarius (1 Apr 2011)

I too am in the market for an accountant.

I am a Dublin based (southside - Dublin 14) sole trader.

Accounts for 2010 would entail:

1 x logdement book.

1 x cheque book.

Approx 70 invoices.

4 x completed 3 month VAT returns.

The usual expenses - medical, insurance, pension contributions, carvan depreciation etc....

1 x Apartment rental income tax implications.

That's it. 

If you're interested, PM me. Ideally, I would want to deal with someone not too far away.

D.


----------



## Guitarist (1 Apr 2011)

I would make the point that while finding a cheap accountant is relatively straightforward it is much bigger challenge to find an accountant who suits you and delivers benefits that exceed the fee charged.

I am an accountant in practice!


----------



## kennyb3 (5 Apr 2011)

Guitarist said:


> I would make the point that while finding a cheap accountant is relatively straightforward it is much bigger challenge to find an accountant who suits you and delivers benefits that exceed the fee charged.
> 
> I am an accountant in practice!


 
Agreed, i know everybody is price sensitive at the moment but simply going with the cheapest quote is lunacy. Get someone you know also in business to give you a referal or do some proper research.

Check if the accountant is the member of a body and ask to see a practising certificate, in case things go wrong. Often people are promised the world for half nothing and it works out to be quite the opposite.

Also get the quote in writing not just orally. 

Read the letter of engagement and ensure you understand it. Particularly the fee charging section. 

Again im happy to disclose im a partner in a firm so if anyone has any questions or would like a quote click on my username for our site or PM me. 

Regards,

Brian


----------



## Importer (5 Apr 2011)

It looks to me that the OP is looking to find an accountant to do the most basic compliance work imaginable. Therefore the quotes should be very cheap and the work should be well within the capability of even the weakest of accountants out there. In that vein, looking for the cheapest possible quote is quite sensible in this instance

On the other hand if the work were more challenging and the stakes were higher then I agree, cheaper is not always better.

Sorry to disagree with some of the accountants on here.


----------



## kennyb3 (5 Apr 2011)

Importer said:


> It looks to me that the OP is looking to find an accountant to do the most basic compliance work imaginable. Therefore the quotes should be very cheap and the work should be well within the capability of even the weakest of accountants out there. In that vein, looking for the cheapest possible quote is quite sensible in this instance
> 
> On the other hand if the work were more challenging and the stakes were higher then I agree, cheaper is not always better.
> 
> Sorry to disagree with some of the accountants on here.


 
I do agree to a large extent in this case but a strong accountant over a weak one (as alluded to in your post) any day so that they:

a) Ensure everything that can be claimed is. You'd be surprised at the amount of times mileage and susbistence is ignored or calculated wrong or depreciation is treated as capital allowances and so on.

b) RCT is a very heavily regulated area and can be costly if things aren't done right especially with the new disclosure fines.

c) Protection in the event of a Revenue audit. I ve heard it said before and believe it to be true a good accountant is like having an insurance policy against a Revenue audit. thats not to say you ll never get one, just that if you do you can sleep safely at night knowing everything has been declared and dealt with correctly.

Also you get tax relief on your accountants bill, so if paying tax at the higher rate the difference between quotes isn't always as much as it seems.

I totally stick by getting the getting a referral recommendation - in fact get 3 and then pick the cheapest at least then you ll have a mix and not have some cowboy doing the work.


----------



## BazFitz (5 Apr 2011)

Importer said:


> It looks to me that the OP is looking to find an accountant to do the most basic compliance work imaginable. Therefore the quotes should be very cheap and the work should be well within the capability of even the weakest of accountants out there. In that vein, looking for the cheapest possible quote is quite sensible in this instance
> 
> On the other hand if the work were more challenging and the stakes were higher then I agree, cheaper is not always better.
> 
> Sorry to disagree with some of the accountants on here.


 
I disagree completely.  Doing basic compliance gives a good accountant or tax consultant the opportunity to familiarise themselves with the client with a view to then bringing planning opportunities to the attention of the client.  A race to the bottom merchant may end up ignoring the dead body in the corner of the room.


----------

